# Plunge cut on a table saw???



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Why is it always me? Seems like I always have to rig something or do something unconventional. Yesterday I had to do a plunge cut on my table saw. Long story but it was the best way I could figure to do this certain thing. It worked fine in the end. I set my fence, then lowered the blade all the way, then put my board against the fence and in the right location, turned the saw on and raised the blade through the wood. Is this something everybody does?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, it's the easiest way to make a Zero clearance blade insert


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, true, and I have done that too. But at least the insert is anchored to the table. This was freehanded.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bud: I've done that once or twice, as I recall...it worked OK. I'm still here typing with all ten thumbs. :laughing: 

regards,
smitty


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Bud, depending on your fence next time try putting feather boards on the fence as a hold down. Boards are cheap and ez to replace :} For some strange reason we cant grow new fingers.
Hope you are keeping the town under control 'till another crazy unwanted Damn Yankee shows up :laughing::yes:
Jack


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Bud, thanks for your honesty. I too have done this before. The only thing I can add is...know your limits...if it dosen`t feel right don`t do it!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've done cuts where I secured the board and raised the blade through it without issue. It's commonly done for inserts....usually best done with a smaller diameter blade. The first time I made an insert was before I knew about the "smaller blade" trick... I tried to lower the insert on a spinning 10" blade.... :surrender: Doh! ....it whacked the wall behind me before I could bat an eye, then I had to explain to my wife what the racket was all about. :huh: :no: I'm lucky my face doesn't have a permanent insert impression on it! (maybe that'd be an improvement! :laughing


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Scott, I did an insert like that too with my 10" blade before I knew about the smaler blade technique. It was scary but I did it without incident. I put the front of the insert in it's place and lowerd the back onto the blade. Maybe that's why it didn't fly at me. I won't do it again though. Too scary.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*plunge cut*

Hi TS,
What were you making that required the plunge cut on the table saw? I have done some unorthodox things in my time, but as I get older, I am more inclined to make up jigs, supports, featherboards, etc. I have had things fly off the saw once in awhile, don't like those kind of surprises anymore.
Mike:blink:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike,
I was laying hardwood flooring and had to notch a piece of the flooring to go around a heating register.


----------

